# Magia por categorías > Mentalismo >  ORDEIX DICE SER CAMPEON MUNDIAL EN MENTALISMO.

## Ariel77scorpions

*JUAN ORDEIX DEBE SER UN BUEN MENTALISTA PARA HACER CREER A TODOS DE QUE SE LLEVO EL PRIMER PREMIO EN FISM.*

Para los que no se quedan con el Marketing, entren a:
http://www.fism.org/WorldChampionWinners.htm

Y van a ver que Juan Ordeix, en el rubro mentalismo del FISM 2006 Stockholm, consigio solo un segundo premio copartido con una pareja de alemanes, mientras que el 1er puesto quedo DESIERTO, por que nadie pudo alcanzar las expectativas.

Verifiquen la INFO en los sitios oficiales!

Acá les paso info verdadera:

Campeones Mundiales Argentinos:

*1994-Yokohama: Ramblar (Adrián Guerra) Close-up Card.*

*1997-Dresden: Carlos Barragán. Grandes Ilusiones (Stage Illusions).* (Este premio estuvo desierto durante 15 años hasta que Barragán lo ganó, convirtiendose en el primer Latinoamericano en ganar en este rubro).

*2000-Lisbon: Henry Evans. Close-up Card*.

Por ahora no hay ninguno más.

Saludos!

----------


## si66

Y digo yo, cual es tu problema? Vos perdiste el segundo puesto con él?¿?
A que viene esto?
A nadie le interesa.

----------


## ignoto

Como si asegura ser Miss Universo.

Allá él ¿No?

----------


## BusyMan

¿Dónde dice Ordeix ser el primero?

----------


## Ricky Berlin

En la web oficial 



> Estamos orgullosos de compartir con nuestros clientes y amigos que Juan Ordeix se ha consagrado en el Campeonato Mundial de Magia como Mejor Mentalista del Mundo, en el evento más importante del planeta: FISM World Championship of Magic Stockholm, Sweden


pero... sí fué el primero, porque desierto no fué a recoger su premio, o lo descalificaron por doping. Total, que Ordeix es el primero  :117: 
A ver, en la clasificación ¿hay alguien por encima suyo?
¿No?
Pues ha ganado  :117: 

http://www.juanordeix.com/prensa.htm#

Además, es bueno. Realmente bueno.

----------


## ignoto

Como dice el numi, si no hay primero el segundo es el mejor.

En su güeb dice eso, que es el mejor. No que sea el primero ¿No?

----------


## Ricky Berlin

¿numi?
¿NUMI?
*¿NUMI?*

 :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:

----------


## Némesis

Y en cualquier caso, digo yo que no hacía ninguna falta abrir dos hilos idénticos.

----------


## Ricky Berlin

3, mirad sus mensajes  :117:  lo que pasa es que el 3ero cayó en un post ya abierto. Mucha envidia veo por aquí.

Ya me gustaría ser como él... Por cierto. Estoy preparado dos rutinas de mentalismo que... ¿Tenéis dodotis?

----------


## dante

"Recuerda, David Baline no es mago" "Vote for Ricky".   :Lol:  

Aún tienen que ver tu rutina del concurso   :Lol:

----------


## Ariel77scorpions

En ningun lado figura que comparte el premio con una perja de Alemanes:
Aqui dejo la lista oficial de FISM:

Mentalism 
NO 1st Prize
2nd Prize: Timothy Trust and July (Germany)
2nd Prize: Juan Ordeix (Argentina)
3rd Prize: Robert & Emiel (Netherlands)
3rd Prize: Jean Thomas Loewe (Germany)

Alguien es Campeon, cuando gana el 1er premio. NO cuando queda segundo y ensima comparte el premio con otro.

Me parece puro marketing. Es más, si realizo un efecto que quiere comprar , "supuestamente" DAvid Copperfield, y tuvo una Stand Ovation, POR QUE EL PRIMER PREMIO QUEDO DESIERTO :Confused:  y el COMPARTE su premio con otros magos!.

El premio quedo desierto, no por que nadie se presento a buscarlo o algo así, si no por que nadie alcanzó las expectativas del jurado.

No es envidia, solo no me gusta que mientan.

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Pero no miente!!! lee bien lo que dice ignoto!



> En su güeb dice eso, que es el mejor. No que sea el primero ¿No?


y esta es la noticia en sí




> JUAN ORDEIX ganó el Máximo galardón en la categoría Mentalismo de Escena en el mundial de Magia organizado por la FISM en Estocolmo


El máximo galardón en este caso correspondió al segundo puesto, es decir que *ganó el mejor premio otorgado en la velada*.

Si hubiera sido tercero con primero y segundo desierto, seguiría siendo el máximo galardón.

Y si todos los participantes hubieran sido considerados "posición 5a" (por poner una, seguiría manteniendo el máximo galardon (5a posicion, compartida con 500 tios, pero la mejor posible de la gala, a fin de cuentas).

Chato, ¿ves poca política no? ¿o no te dedicas a las mates? Hay muchas maneras de decir las cosas.

Dos ejemplos:
El positivo ve 


> JUAN ORDEIX ganó el Máximo galardón


Y el negativo ve 


> JUAN ORDEIX queda en segundo puesto y encima compartido con otros compaleros de profesión


Hay magos peores... como los Records de *el Innombrable*, que reconozco que "lo que dice es cierto" pero oculta mucho más de lo que dice.

----------


## Ariel77scorpions

Entiendo lo que me decis. Pero en muchos lados, aunque no sea en su pagina, lo nombran como campeón y sinceramente el no es campeon mundial de magia en esa categoria ni en ninguna otra, si no, al entrar al listado de campeones de FISM figuraria su nombre.

Todo bien con Ordeix y la gente que lo sigue, pero me parece que en Argentina le dan mas manija a ciertos magos que no son TAN buenos, cuando tenemos 3 Campeones Mundiales que son excelentes y reconocidos internacionalmente.

 Y en todo cas no es el mejor! Es "uno" de los mejores por que lo comparte. De todos modos tampoco ganó el "Maximo Galardon" por que ese no lo gano nadie. quedo DESIERTO.

----------


## ignoto

En todo caso lo de atacar a alguien citando su nombre mientras el que ataca se oculta tras un nick me parece de una bajeza despreciable.

Cómo mínimo, eres bastante menos honorable que él.

Si quieres atacar a alguin, al menos da la cara e identifícate o cierra la boca.

----------


## Ariel77scorpions

Ingnoto, Simplemente es una postura, este es un foro libre, según veo. De todos modos no oculto mi nombre tras un nick. Mi nobmre es Ariel Rosenblum, y no tengo ningun problema en decirlo.

Todavía crees que es un super mago? entonces pedi el video del programa que hiso Ordeix el martes a las 23hs por canal trece, Argentina. 
Simplemente, demasiado malo para mi gusto.

----------


## MJJMarkos

Esto confirma el por qué de mi "no acercamiento" a congresos y concursos... 

La primera actividad de la comunidad mágica es criticar y echar por tierra al que triunfa. Si al menos fuese ensayar sus pobres TRUCOS...

Por cierto mi campeón mundial de magia preferido es Fred Kaps.

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Ladran, luego cabalgamos!  :117: 
Más vale que hablen mal de uno que no lo hagan.

Y para gustos, *los Colores.*

----------


## popt

Pero... ¿dónde está el problema?

No es el primero, vale.

No es campeón, vale.

¿Es el mejor? Pues sí, porque mejor que él no hay otro.  Y justo es lo que dice en su página así que *no ha mentido*.

Ariel, una cosa, deberías haber seguido el tema que ya existía sobre esto en vez de abrir uno nuevo... ten cuidado la próxima porfa (normas del foro).

2do con 1ero desierto = campeon?

Por otro lado... ¿qué te pasa con Ordeix? a mí no me parece malo, su conferencia en Barcelona estuvo bien y el juego de la FISM la verdad es que me gustó bastante...

----------


## Pardo

[quote="popt"]
¿Es el mejor? Pues sí, porque mejor que él no hay otro.  Y justo es lo que dice en su página así que *no ha mentido*.



quote]

Vamos a ver... Esta claro, que cuando uno gana un premio como el de un congreso, dicho premio se usa para venderse y promocionarse, pues yo soy el primero que me anuncio como ganador del 1er premio nacional de mentalismo, pero eso es justamente lo que hago, anunciarme con el premio que me otorgaron...

Ordeix, gano un 2do compartido, creo que se podria vender como PREMIO MUNDIAL DE MENTALISO, ya que no especifica, pero tampoco miente, pero eticamente, venderse como mejor mentalista del mundo, me parece pasarse un poco... nadie lo ha premiado como tal, es mas, si le dieros un 2do compartido, es porque el jurado opina que se puede mejorar, lo que en ese concurso no se presento nadie que lo hiciera.

Yo por tener un 1er premio, no me vendo como el mejor mentalista de España, y menos como el mejokr mago de España (cosa que Ordeix de vende como el mejor mentalista y mejor mago del mundo), pues no soy el mejor, eso es un titulo muy dificil.... Para unos sera mejor Blake, sin duda, para otros, Greca, Rochi, Talman, para otros si que sere el mejor, pero eso en absoluto significa que lo sea, sim plemente gane el 1er premio, me podria llamar campeon en todo caso, pero no mejor...

Y si trasladamos eso a panorama internacional, pues peor aun es otorgarse dicho titulo.... Pues Ordeix, ha ganado un premio, pero... ¿Es mejor que Max Maven, Derren Brown, Osterlin, Banachek, Jeramy, Beker, Burguer, y un largo listado de mentalistas reconocidos por su buen trabajo? Sinceramente, creo que no, es mas, creo que le falta mucho para ser consolidado como buen mentalista, pues en mi opinion, gano el premio por el efecto, no por el personaje...

Pero lo dicho, eso es tan solo mi opinion, y por supuesto, no todos opinamos igual.

Salud!
Pardo.

----------


## winehouse

No compartio el premio, Ordeix fue el segundo mejor en Mentalismo de Escena y la pareja Alemana ( creo que de ahi son) ellos recibieron el premio de mentalistas de close up.  NO se puede calificar mentalismo de escena y mentalismo de close up juntos por eso es que en el tercer lugar tambien lo comparten

----------


## Pardo

Miraros el programa que hace Ordeis en su país y opinar si es el mejor mentalista del mundo...

http://www.canal13.com.ar/home/capit...traccionmental 


A mi personalmente, el programa me parece muy flojo...

Salud!
Pardo.

----------


## magomoksha

Los que lo critican, lo hacen de envidiosos. Quién puede discutir su talento.
¿Porqué no se ponene en el lugar de los espectadores de magia y no de magos?, verán que a los primeros les encanta la ilusión que produce Juan Ordeix.
Los que lo critican, preocúpense por ser buenos magos y no críticos ni jurados.

----------


## magomoksha

Como dice un genio de esta disciplina, "no conozco un campeón mundial de violín? La magia, el ilusionismo es arte, por lo tanto lo de campeones mundiales es puro marketing.
El otro día vi un programa en Argentina, donde le hacían un reportaje a Carlos Barragán, QUE EGO !!!!!! por favor. El dice que el título de Campeón Mundial de Magia es como un Título Nobiliario. Y yo agrego, ¿él es un noble de la magia, entonces?
Lo vi actuar en un Shopping de Bs. As. en el mes de diciembre pasado, ante no más de 30 chicos, lamentable. No hace honor al Título Nobiliario que dice tener.

----------


## jaraesquel

Bueno yo vi ese programa, hizo cosas muy impresionantes con el invitado ( El periosista Jorge Lanata) sobre lo que hizo en el campamento de jovenes haciendo aparecer los nombres de personas muertas me genero dudas en cuanto a si existio o no una preparacion previa. Reci9en llego al foro y me interesaria mucho que usd que son mas entendidos que yo en esto me den su opinion... Ademas disculpen la ignorancia pero... Que paso con David Blaine :Confused:  :roll:

----------


## winehouse

por favor jaraesquel si quieres saber que ha pasado con David Blaine  te recomendaria que abrieras un nuevo post en la seccion de Discusion General Sobre el Ilusionismo. AHi seguro te responderan. 

Con respecto a su programa me gusto. No es lo mejor pero esta bueno. A mi no se me hizo lento..........


Ya quisera ver que ustedes no estuvieran presumiendo si ganan una FISM.

----------


## Ariel77scorpions

Magomoksha, tu opinion me parece un poco desubicada.
Yo creo que hacer un show para chicos es algo sumamente valorable. Además, yo tambien fui a verlo, y si hubieses visto un poquito mas, te habrias dado cuenta que luego, a la noche, Barragán realizaba un show que dejaba a todos boquiabiertos. 
Por otra parte, yo opino como Carlos Barragán, el FISM es como el Nobel de la Magia, sin duda. No hay otro premio mas importante en el rubro.

Por otra parte, el NO dice tener el titulo. El lo tiene. Si no entra a FISM y fijate por vos mismo, quien ganó el 1er premio en Grandes Ilusiones, en el '97, luego de estar desierto 15 años.

Si quieres sacarte tus dudas, mirá que salió en la tapa del Buenos Aires Herald ayer. Ahi te vas a enterar que se trae Barragán.

Disculpame, pero lo lamentable no es actuar para asombrar a algunos chicos. Lo lamentable es hablar sin saber.

Pardo, comparto tu opinion, el programa deja MUCHO que desear. En television se puede hacer mucho más y mas real que el campamento que encontro de "casualidad".

Santiago Michel, fijate bien en FISM, el premio es compartido.

----------


## magomoksha

Ariel, respeto tu opinión por supuesto, lamento que por dar la mia digas que soy un desubicado.
La humildad, es un condimento fundamental para un gran artista, y lamentablemente, a los argentinos nos falta todavía codearnos más con ella.

----------


## winehouse

Ya se que el premio es compartido pero no corresponde a lo mismo. Uno es mentalismo  de escena y otro es mentalismo de close up.


EN la pagina de Juan hasta el mismo dice:

Campeón mundial de mentalismo de escena.

www.juanordeix.com

veelo por ti

----------


## ferpa

Amigos, en un Campeonato, no existe 1º Premio de Mentalismo de Escena, y otro 1º Premio de Mentalismo de Close-up, perdonarme pero fui a bastantes concursos y nunca lo vi, otra cosa que quiero aportar para los menos entendidos, desafortunadamente la Magia mueve dinero o Favores, y quien entra en el mundo de la Magia con dinero puede llegar arriba aunque lleve 2 años en este mundo, quieren ustedes revisar la trayectoria Magica de Juan Ordeix, yo hasta el Flasoma 2006, nunca escuche su nombre y les puedo asegurar que en sudamerica, Centro_America, y Norte America, llevo bastantes años trabajando.

----------


## winehouse

en este FISM si lo hubo

----------


## margot

Hola Amigos

Tentando ayudar, sobre los premios de Estocolmo, no me acuerdo de que tengan dado un premio de escena  y outro de cerca al mentalismo. Por eso ay consultado la seguiente web page donde estan todos los premios.  

http://fismreports.blogspot.com/

*The winners in the Close Up category were:*

Grand Prix Close-Up ... Rick Merrill, USA

Micro Magic 1 - Martin Eisele, Germany 2 - Shawn Farquhar, Canada 3 - David Stone, France
Close-up Card 1 - Helder Guimaraes, Portugal 2 - Lodewijk de Widt, Netherlands 3 - Kiko, Spain

Inventions - Mathieu Bich, France. Pierric, Switzerland

Comedy - Rick Merrill, USA. Stonkel, Germany

Most Original Act - Rocco, USA


*Grand Prix Stage ... Pilou, France*

Manipulation 1 - Dai Binchun, China 2 - David Sousa, Portugal 3 - Arthur Trace, USA

General Magic 1 - Eun Gyeol Lee, Republic of Korea 2 - Die Zauderer, Germany 3 - Dion, Netherlands

Parlour Magic 1 - Gaston, Germany 2 - Shawn Farquhar, Canada 3 - Julia Guilhem, France

Stage Illusions 1 - Sittah, Netherlands 2 - Hugo Valenzuela, Argentina 3 - Marc & Alex, Germany

Mentalism 2 - Timothy Trust & Julie Germany tie with Juan Ordeix, Argentina 3 - Robert & Emiel Netherlands tie with Jean Thomas Loewe, Germany



Neste site, Sue-Anne Webster, hace un pequeño relato de las rotinas de todos los concursantes.

Magicos Saludos

Margot

----------


## fernan

Amo la magia. Amo nuestro arte. Y ese amor me supera cualquier sentimiento de envidia que alguien pudiera sospechar que existe tras este mensaje. Veo magia con mas placer que haciendola (y lo que siento haciendola es muy grande) Por eso que en nuestra television apareciera un programa dedicado a ella fue para mi una alegria enorme que se manifesto con una gran expectativa. El primer programa de "atraccion mental" (tal es el titulo del programa de ordeix) me parecio interesante... pero... era necesario el uso de complices? El segundo me parecio aburrido. Lisa y llanamente. Es que no existe otro efecto mentalista que las predicciones? Prediccion en los relojes del anticuario. Prediccion en el supermercado. Prediccion en el mago callejero londinense... Menos mal que despues remato con una "bala detenida con los dientes" Aunque no me parece que este sea un efecto de mentalismo... estoy equivocado?
No tengo nada en contra de juan ordeix. No discuto su premio, ni su autopromocion.
Solo quise comentar cierta decepcion que me produjo el primer programa de magia de la television argentina.
Compañeros del foro... Ustedes saben que en Argentina hay mucha... pero MUCHA eh? mucha gente que no sabe quien es rene lavand?

----------


## dante

... claro en mentalismo solo existen las predicciones, las lecturas de pensamiento y la telequinesis... y en la cartomagia solo la desaparicion, transmutación y recomposisción de cartas.
Solo necesitas ver 3 juegos de mentalismo y 3 de cartomagia, uno  de cada clase y ya no hará falta que veas más magia, todo será lo mismo...

----------


## Manolo Talman

Donde utilizo complices? lo vi entero y todo es "realizable" sin complices...

Esta claro, que ya puede hacer alguien algo en tv que da igual que este bien o mal... que la envidia y los magos siempre estaran apoyandole...
Lo unico que interesa es ver si se puede sacar material aprovechable para fusilar, y claro, si no se sabe como va, el efecto esta hecho con compinches... 

En fin, sin comentarios.

----------


## Pardo

> Donde utilizo complices? lo vi entero y todo es "realizable" sin complices...
> 
> Esta claro, que ya puede hacer alguien algo en tv que da igual que este bien o mal... que la envidia y los magos siempre estaran apoyandole...
> Lo unico que interesa es ver si se puede sacar material aprovechable para fusilar, y claro, si no se sabe como va, el efecto esta hecho con compinches... 
> 
> En fin, sin comentarios.


Anda Manolo, pues yo tambien hubiera jurad que va todo con compinches.... al igual que mis espectaculos.... has visto cuantoa amigos tengo, que en mas ya de 200 funciones en un año, saco un promedio de 20 a 30 compinches por actuación, y simpre son distintos....

Es lo que pasa cuando no se lee, que cosas superbasicas se achacan a compinches... la misma cancion de siempre...

Salud!
Pardo.

----------


## winehouse

Es igual con Criss Angel y no todo lo que hace son trucos de camara y ya la solucion mas facil es esa, dices ah uso un truco de camara.

Uno de los problemas mas grandes en el mentalismo.

La opinion de Luke Jermay al respecto es

¿Cual es la diferencia en usar compinches o no? Eres un mago. Siempre haces trampa. O que porque es que sientes que va a haber una diferencia en usar un double lift a usar un compinche?'


El unico problema es que si te cacho el mundo profano te quemas, no te vuelven a creer nada

----------


## Ariel77scorpions

Hola Amigos,
El programa de Ordeix es bastante malo, coincido con uds. Todo bien con él, pero...la television Argentina se merece algo mejor en cuanto a Magia, ya que tenemos mejores Magos, que han ganado realmente un campeonato.

A que mago Argentino pondrian en lugar de Ordeix? Yo a Barragán, por que Guerra y Evans son muy buenos pero hacen cosas con cartas y close-up. Creo que para la tele lo mejor serián las grandes ilusiones de Carlos Barragán, para mi son palabras mayores.

SAludos!

----------


## magomoksha

La televisión argentina, dentro de su mediocridad, tiene un excelente programa de magia. He consultado con muchísima gente, que no son magos, y les encanta el programa de Juan Ordeix. A los únicos que no les gusta, es a los magos envidiosos, que no tienen el talento, la capacidad, el coraje, podría decir también los contactos para estar en la TV.
Barragán es un mago del montón, antes de hacer un programa en la TV de Argentina, tendría que hablar como un argentino, y no hacerse el extranjero. Además, es un mago del montón.
No hace falta ser el mejor del mundo para tener un programa de TV, me limito a los programas de España Nada x Aquí y Shalakabula.
Pero bueno, ladran Sancho, señal que Juan Ordeix está cabalgando.

----------


## winehouse

Bueno campeon o no, el dia que Ariel gane un premio FISM yo me retiro de la magia

----------


## SEJO

Ceo que los juegos que se vieron en el 2do programa pueden ser echos sin complices, pero lo de ordeix no fue el caso....uso compinches sin dudas....

acabo de ver el tercer programa y me gusto un poco mas....si bien se mando algun presow o algun complice,  me gusto mas

----------


## leonard

Estan diciendo lpor ahi que la tele argentina se merece mejor programa....soy argentino...y me encanta que haya tal programa...

Es lverdad lo que lei mas arriba.....a todos los que les pregunto , les gustó muchisimo el programa...para eso esta hecho1!!! No les gustará a personas como nosotros...que sabemos lo que hace....o tratamos de concer por nuestro conocimiento...

De hecho, mi padre y hermanos..me dicen "como pudo haber hecho tal cosa..."...y simplemente les digo: no lo se...increíble.....aun sabiendo como lo hizo!!! me entienden a lo que apunto?....

Y sino, pongamonos a realizar programas, participemos de un Fism, y luego hablemos.......

PD: Sigo pensando que los mejores magos, en cuanto a actuación, hablerío y personalidad...son los argentinos.........NO estoy diciendo que no haya mejorees, si los hay de hecho, pero en general , el mago argentino es que mas se adapta a todos los lugares del mundo....

----------


## generator

veo ke se armo una gran discucion, los magos por lo general dicen ke es un mal mago, y la gente ke no sabe de magia dice ke es un programon. las razones son obvias, ya ke los magos saben como hace esos trucos y por dentro tienen miles de criticas, en cambio el simple espectador keda maravillado de lo ke hace.
la realidad es ke es un buen programa, lo es porke esta dirigido a cierto publico, al publico no-mago, y para ese publico, es un buen programa, mas haya ke haya muchas personas (magos) ke no lo consideren asi.

----------


## leonard

Exactamente...aunque no lo creas es como pienso.......

Quiero decir que si al público le gusta....a nosotros (por incluirnos), no nos gusta......Bueno....para eso estan los Fism.....para que se critiquen a los magos, a traves de profesionales....y el público para que se satisfaga con nosotros.......

----------


## KOTKIN

¡Que pasada el numero de Ordeix en el que se entierra vivo y escapa!, ¿o no? (tambien realizado por Houdini, Banachek o Angel). 

En el congreso de Barcelona nos gusto mucho su número. No estoy intentando hacer la pelota, estoy diciendo la verdad.

La version del test de libro que mostró en la conferencia me parecio una auténtica  maravilla, realmente impresionante, me encantó de verdad. Ese test en el que usaba el el libro: el señor se los anillos y adivinaba que elegirían la palabra JUVENTUD...

----------


## KOTKIN

Ariel77scorpions, en cuanto a la encuesta de si carlos barragan o Adrian Guerra...  ¿porque no añadiste también la opción de Henry Evans como lo habías echo en el otro post que cerraron? 

¡A mi Henry Evans me gusta!, vi un DVD buenísimo de él y además me parece super simpático, me gusta su estilo , es carismático!

----------

